# Trailer Paint



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

I bought a 2001 16' 10K pound Cam Superline equipment trailer on tuesday.

It is in great structural shape, but I dont like things that dont look good, I always want a clean professional image. This trailer has surface rust on a few spots on the frame. I hate that, I want to repaint the whole thing.

What is the best paint to paint a trailer with?

Ive heard that the Rustoleum High Performance metal paint is good, roll it on.

We are going to keep it yellow, although my vote was for black.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

sw has some nice stuff.


----------



## WoodShop (Feb 21, 2009)

SW Industrial Enamel Alkyd. I've repainted my roommates mowing trailers with it and it is what a local trailer shop uses on all their trailers. Wire brush the loose paint and prime with steel primer also at SW.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

yep good stuff, i actually use that to paint steps! holds up strong! On Doors I use the DTM, nice, dries fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I did Mine a long time ago SW Industrial Enamel Alkyd. That reminds me it is time to do it again.


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

I ended up going with a Rustoleum High Performance primer.

I wire wheeled and sandblasted the ramps down to bare metal, cleaned them with mineral spirits, and primed them.

I am going to do the top coat next weekend, and I think we are going to use Rustoleum for the top coat as well.

Id like to do the whole trailer soon, but I am going to need to use it in the next few weeks so I may wait until after that


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)

Heres a few pics


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 7, 2008)




----------

